# Military Working Dogs in Pakistan need help



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Link: http://www.k9soldiers.org/



> Quote:These drug-sniffing dogs are part of a Pakistan counter narcotics program in Karachi developed with the assistance of the United States.
> The Government of Pakistan is discontinuing the program and requests
> support from the members of the US military to relocate and adopt the
> dogs.
> ...


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

This is awful. Can you link directly to the story? Couldn't find it.


----------



## krazy_kilum (Sep 20, 2001)

Is this the link you are looking for:

http://www.k9soldiers.org/page2


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

$2000 per dog seems very expensive just for transport (unless it covers a bunch of pre-transport vet care & documentation) - I'm surprised they aren't finding some flight assistance from the airlines.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Alto$2000 per dog seems very expensive just for transport (unless it covers a bunch of pre-transport vet care & documentation) - I'm surprised they aren't finding some flight assistance from the airlines.


It really isn't. I was doing some checking transporting a dog from Europe. I got a price of 1,200 EUROS! ($1759 today) That included transport 2 hours from house to airport and all the necessary crate and documentation and stuff. The airline cargo fee was $350 Euros. It's much cheaper to sent to Europe than from Europe. 

That photo is heartbreaking.









Geez, why can't our government just put some crates on the planes that must fly back and forth carrying troups?


----------

